# Tattoo?



## livetoride (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, did not no were els it could go.

On my arm as part of a sleeve tattoo im getting a spitfire propeller tattoo in memory of my Granddad.

The only thing is I can’t find a good propeller and I don’t no what ones are achy off a spitfire? 

Can someone help me please!?

Thank You

Sam


----------



## Avolare (Feb 24, 2008)

Might want to take a look at: Own a Collection of Aviation History: Welcome to NotPlaneJane.com!. Monte's collection is amazing and he's got tons of photos as references.

I used it as a reference for my work as well... look at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/body-art-3132-13.html near the bottom for my "Angel of Propulsion" tattoo.

Ryan


----------



## Avolare (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry about the multiple posts to threads, but I am not sure who is watching what...

Prompted by the tattoo discussions I saw here and at other forums, I started a blog featuring aviation and flight related tattoo work last week and I am currently seeking content. Since everyone here in these threads seems to have an interest, I figured it would be a good place to start.

First off, the website is located at Tattoos In Flight. I hope to post at least 2-3 times a week to keep some great content there... but I need your help!

If you have any aviation or flight related tattoos and want to feature them on the site, please send them to me at [email protected] and be sure to include:

- The name of the artist
- The name of the studio
- Location of the studio
- Website or email for the studio (in case anyone wants work from them)

Optionally, you can include:

- The story of why you got it
- Any other personal info (name, website, etc)

Again, if you are interested, please send them to me at [email protected]

Thanks!
Ryan K.
Tattoos In Flight


----------

